
Show HN: GoRef – slim profiler for Go applications - mreithub
https://github.com/mreithub/goref
======
mreithub
GoRef is a small Go library I've built to better monitor a project of mine.

I'm using it to measure the execution time of all my HTTP routes (and other
important code paths) to track down potential bottlenecks in the application
(and it helped me detect a goroutine that didn't exit properly in a certain
cases)

It's designed to have as little as possible overhead (as it's meant to be used
in production code)

~~~
selljamhere
What are the advantages you see over using the `go pprof` toolchain?

[https://blog.golang.org/profiling-go-
programs](https://blog.golang.org/profiling-go-programs)
[https://golang.org/pkg/net/http/pprof/](https://golang.org/pkg/net/http/pprof/)
[https://golang.org/pkg/runtime/pprof/](https://golang.org/pkg/runtime/pprof/)

